# 7.62x39 for hogs?



## ken613

I've got one of the new Mini 30's and it is uncannily accurate (especially compared to the older Mini's..LOL)...have any of you guys used the 7.62x39 with soft points on hogs?  I know its comparable to the 30-30, but that's with a bullet that is 25 gr lighter.
I'm heading to Fort Stewart in March and wondering if I'll be okay with it or should I bring something else?
Ken


----------



## benosmose

Def enough i shoot a lot with 30 carbine it works great.Neck shoot them behind the ear and 22 mag is enough.


----------



## NCHillbilly

A 7.62x39 carbine such as a SKS or a mini-30 is about an ideal hog gun, IMO. If you look around, you can find 152-grain softpoints, they'll drop a good-sized hog in its tracks. Brown Bear makes some 123-grain softpoints that work nearly as well.


----------



## fishtail

Remember to register your firearms with them ahead of time.


----------



## countryguy1982

7.62x39 seems to work fine for them. I mostly take head and neck shots on them with it.  Body shooting i like a bigger gun. Not for nockdown, but for punching a bigger hole in case they run. I've shot a bunch of them in the body and tracking blood can be a real pain with a pig. 80% of my hogs that have run, didn't bleed good, n if you hit them just a lil far back, their guts seem to like plugging the holes and won't bleed at all, hard for a pig to run, when his brain isn't firing any more.


----------



## uncleless

I have used that round, works great. I even use a 223, never had a problem with hogs. I use both rounds here on Ft. Benning. good luck.


----------



## ken613

How do you register the firearms ahead of time?


----------



## fishtail

This is probably the best place to contact for info about it.

Fort Stewart Registration Office (Vehicle and Weapons)

Building 226, 757 East Bultman Avenue
Hours: Monday through Friday; CLOSED Federal Holidays
8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.
Phone: (912) 767-5195 (DSN 870) 

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## fishtail

I've been told it takes one business day to complete registration.
More from their site.

Do I need to register my gun/weapon to bring onto Fort Stewart or Hunter AAF for recreation shooting and hunting?
     ANSWER:  YES, IAW Revised Army Regulation 190-11
Who do I contact and how do I register?
Copies of the required form (AFZP Form 2027) can be picked up at the Registration Office, Bldg 226 or at the Pass and Permit Offices FS and HAAF, the Skeet and Trap Ranges FS and HAAF or the Paintball Facility FS.  Do not bring the weapon to either of the offices to register. 
Active Duty Soldiers must return the completed form to the Registration Office, Bldg 226. 
Civilians may return copies to the Pass and Permit Offices or the Registration Office.
Individuals who have not registered their weapons prior to 1 April 2012 could be ticketed.
For more detailed information please contact the Registration Office (767-5195).


----------



## outdoorsman123

Shot a 190 lb boar just below the ear with hollow points and droped him in his tracks.


----------



## dukedog1

I've got one in a sks version. really fun gun.  shooting 125gr dirt cheap russian hollow points. does nasty work on everything I've ever shot with it. no recoil. quick follow up shots. Best thing is its not really loud like a .243 or .270. It's a perfect hog round. Then again anything will do for shooting a hog.


----------



## tgc

[/IMG]

 Never Shot a hog with a 7.62X39. Tore this coyote up with several though. Brown Bear hollow points.


----------

